# BPC 157 for tendon injury



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Evening all,

I've had a recurring injury with the tendon in my right forearm for some time now. It flares up often making it extremely painful to grip heavier weights.

Speaking to the GP hes suggested the usual, ice, rest, painkillers etc... however even after taking a few weeks off before its always came back.

I've been looking online and a few people have had good results with the above. Does anyone have any experience with this peptide?

Also, since they're not illegal can someone recommend a source?

Cheers.


----------



## Hong Kong phooey (Aug 4, 2019)

Of the people I've spoken with,some say it's helpful,others say it didn't do anything for them.

Some use it together with tb 500,as part of their recovery program.just trial and error,mate.

Pure peptides or uk peptides are people's usual go too' s.

Have you seen a physio about your tendon problem?


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Exogenous hgh produced better results for my injuries, compared to bpc, t500 and hgh-peptides


----------



## M73 (Feb 18, 2018)

I tried BPC and I personally found I didn't think it helped me much , but each to there own. Others have said it does, so like I said each to there own.


----------



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

I used bpc twice and both times it was a bloody miracle cure. First time was with a shoulder injury. The physio was expecting me to be not lifting again for 4-6 weeks. 2 weeks in she was shocked to be giving me the all clear. The second time I was replacing 37,500 electrical connectors on a solar farm. 3 weeks into the job mine and my guys hands were f**ked with RSI. So bad I affected my sleep because I couldn't put them anywhere without them hurting. Got some bpc in, took it as soon as I got home on a Friday night, then twice a day at 250mcg. By the time I was back on site on Monday my hands were feeling loads better and I continued to use it until the job was complete. Compared to my guys that weren't, well, they were f**ked and it was just about keeping me in a fully functional state with a 90% reduction in pain.


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

stretch properly before working out and strap it up if possible. my forum used to go again every time i washed my bum in the shower. took 9 moths of not working out to cure it 

a good elbow support may help


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I presume you mean tennis elbow? I'm currently struggling with this myself. Sub in exercises that put the least pressure on it. My current routine is more push orientated as pull aggravates it more.

Peptides and gh may help but at the end of the day it's an overuse injury that needs rest


----------



## Phil6 (Nov 5, 2016)

Sorry to hijack this tread.

Can you take already reconstituted BCP 157 orally ?


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Phil6 said:


> Sorry to hijack this tread.
> 
> Can you take already reconstituted BCP 157 orally ?


 Yes. Same dosage, 250mcg twice a day is generally considered the "normal" dosage.


----------



## Phil6 (Nov 5, 2016)

Skitz said:


> Yes. Same dosage, 250mcg twice a day is generally considered the "normal" dosage.


 Thanks mate. I have shoulder / shoulder blade issues and have no idea where inject it.


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

Phil6 said:


> Thanks mate. I have shoulder / shoulder blade issues and have no idea where inject it.


 Just inject it systemically , i.e. into sub q fat anywhere that is easiest for your, abdominal fat being a favourite.

Yes you can take it orally but this is less effective.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

The only thing i found that worked is shockwave and exogenous HGH

Both treatments were much better for my tendons than peptides


----------



## Phil6 (Nov 5, 2016)

Where exactly into delt to inject ? Should I aim for front, middle or rear delt ?

I am going to use slin pins.

Any advise would be much appreciated.


----------



## Phil6 (Nov 5, 2016)

Thank you @Pscarb I thought it works better when injected localy or close to the problematic area - what I red.

So I will continue with abdobinal aplication.

Just to make it clear, it is safe to slin pin it into delt right ?

I am sorry if I ask primitive questions, but I rather get answers here than from google. Many thanks again.


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

Phil6 said:


> Thank you @Pscarb I thought it works better when injected localy or close to the problematic area - what I red.
> 
> So I will continue with abdobinal aplication.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joeyj (Nov 27, 2013)

Dannyb0yb said:


> Exogenous hgh produced better results for my injuries, compared to bpc, t500 and hgh-peptides


Old post but how many it’s Ed was you on


----------

